# Minimum Tank size for Peacocks



## Spang (Aug 27, 2013)

I was always under the impression that bare minimum tank size for peacocks ( not haps ) was 55gal. When hunting around online for fish ideas I came across this from another forum:



> Peacocks
> Peacocks (Aulonocara) generally need the smallest tanks to keep them with any success and are very popular. I am not including "Haps" with the peacocks and will deal with them separately even though many people mix the two. Peacocks should be given at least a standard 29g aquarium. It is important to only have males in this tank or the aggression level will be too high and losses will result. Having only males also means that the fish will be more concerned with feeding territory than with breeding territory. The exact number of fish you can squeeze into a 29g depends on many variables such as quality of filtration, species selection, and tank decoration. A good number for initial stocking plans is 4-6 fish, but researching the specific species you want may lead to more or less total. In the wild peacocks live in waters just off the boulders that are inhabited by mbuna along the shorelines and mostly prefer some type of scattered rock pile mixed with a sandy bottom biotope. Visual barriers are imperative in short tanks! The use of fake plants for this purpose is recommended, however your fish may not agree and uproot them. Some artificial plant designs have weighted bottoms that remain in place even when up rooted and work better than the old substrate anchored style. Although the standard 29g is adequate to house peacocks, I would advise looking into a standard 30g tank which has a larger footprint, if possible. (29g = 30in. x 12in.) Vs. (30g = 36in. x 13in.)
> Peacocks should only be kept in breeding groups when housed in isolated single species tanks!


Is this true? Or is this incorrect information?


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

I've never tried peacocks in such a small tank, so I'd wait for others to chime in as well.

But I'd guess this is partially true information - partially true in the sense that the chances of a mix of mild-medium mannered peacocks (no Jakes, Lwanda, dragonblood, OB, any hybrids) coexisting peacefully in a 29g tank for 18 months or more is greater than 0%, but probably less than 50%. Personally, I'm not comfortable advising someone to stock their tank knowing there is about a 50% chance that things will work out and a 50% chance that they'll be wasting $50 - $100 worth of fish. Therefore, I think this is bad advice, but it's probably not totally wrong. I'm sure there are people who have had peacocks work out in 29-30 gal tank, but I'm also sure there are people who have had excessive aggression or killings in similar size tanks. A lot of this comes down to individual fish personality and species choices.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

Also, a lot of people will call several months successful. I had an auratus "successful" in a tank for about ten months, well then you all know what happens. The unsuccesful began.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I had a quad in a 36" tank and I would not do it again but no one died.

Some of the timid ones would probably work, like kandeense.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Seriously, 29 gallon is good for 2 inch Aulocanara. Feed here and there, time to get a bigger tank.


----------



## AlphaWild (Apr 9, 2009)

I briefly kept a quad of adult kandeense in a 29 while working out other arrrangements. I didn't like it. When the male was feeling his oats, the chased females would sometimes bounce off the glass, and even off the lid once. With finances tight and no good options, I made a crazy mix of tangs, vics, and those peacocks in a 75g, and that actually worked out much better.


----------

